# New Zealand expects steady job creation in next two years



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Employment in New Zealand is set to increase steadily by around 4% between now and 2014, according to a new forecasting system produced by the country’s Department of Labour. It means that employers and those looking for a job, including job seekers from overseas, can get a more accurate picture of what is happening in [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand expects steady job creation in next two years...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

